# For people new to a Kindle Fire - Kindle Fire Utility



## greenlantan (Dec 22, 2011)

I just picked mine up yesterday. I was searching around these forums (I personally like Rootz on top of all the other ones) and found some info on Burrito's and fbmode methods. But those almost killed me.

When I switched on my Fire, I set up wi-fi and it almost immediately started downloading the update to 6.3, making the Burrito method impossible. I went the fbmode route but messed up cause the site says that you need FireFireFire installed before installing TWRP 2.1.1

To get straight to the point, just download the Kindle Fire Utility and you're all set mannnnn. The script will do everything for you.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1399889

Word.


----------

